
How Goldman Sachs lost $1.2B of Libya's money - stevenj
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-goldman-sachs-libya/
======
ScottBurson
Matt Levine's take, discussed here a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12610352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12610352)

~~~
Overtonwindow
Matt Levine is brilliant, thank you.

------
arcanus
> From his hotel room, Kabbaj called Michael Sherwood, one of Goldman’s top
> London executives, who said the bank would do whatever it took to get them
> out. Goldman’s security team called back, telling Kabbaj it was looking at
> options for “extraction” and ordering him not to leave the Corinthia. The
> hotel housed the U.S. embassy and a complement of armed U.S. Marines, not to
> mention hundreds of foreign witnesses to anything unpleasant that might
> occur. The next morning, a Goldman partner called to say the bank’s security
> team was increasingly concerned about their safety. They hustled to the
> airport and a flight to London.

Goldman has an extraction team? Pretty cyberpunk.

~~~
api
Virtually everything has come true except 'trodes, razor blade implants, and
Rastafarians in space.

Wait...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcranial_direct-
current_st...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcranial_direct-
current_stimulation)

Okay, so razor blade implants and Rastafarians in space.

------
sean_patel
This is a repost. See previous post from 3 days ago =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12605043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12605043)

